# White tail jacks



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know where I can pick up some white tail jacks??? You know. the ones that turn white in the winter, have black tipped ears and are larger than regular jacks. Not snow shoes, ok?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the ones around flaming gorge may be whitetail jacks.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sent ya a PM... You get it?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep, thanks bud.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I think the ones around flaming gorge may be whitetail jacks.


yep, same with Evanston


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are these white-tail jacks?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwBOLcV2 ... re=related


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

The first video looks like em, not sure since I can't see em up close.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

cool video chaser. I would love to see that many rabbits. I would say, yes, those are white-tail jacks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Are these white-tail jacks?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwBOLcV2 ... re=related


This is what heaven is like (with a shotgun of course)

In hell, you wouldnt have a shotgun :evil:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW! 

Double Wow on the Phez to!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some white tail jacks??? You know. the ones that turn white in the winter, have black tipped ears and are larger than regular jacks. Not snow shoes, ok?


So have ya ran into any of them yet?

I see on another post you eat them..... I can say ONE time I ate some of them. As kids we thought they was Snow Shoes. So pretty much our entire network of friends and family put together a big hunt. We whacked a grundle of them and also Bunnies and then had a feast.... it was only after I ate my fill that we was told they are nothing more than a Jack.... Never ate one since....

Also as a kid we use to Spot light them and shoot bricks of .22's at them all night long. Then one night a Fish Cop done or fun in. He told us we could not shoot them! No tickets! So we came up with the plan to chase them down with Golf Clubs, Bats... Then it evolved into Golf clubs with nails and screws! I could do some name dropping here that Huge would reconize every name! At one time we filled a long bed truck bed up with Jacks, not a bullet was fired, just spot light to freeze them and WHACK!
yes I have completed all my anger managment classes!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

TAK.

First off, no, I haven't gone yet. I've gotten reports of about 8" of snow with hard crust and I'm afraid that traveling all the way from Ogden only to wear out these older than dirt legs ain't smart, so I decided to wait awhile for things to skinny up a bit. :wink: 
I've been struggling with a response to your post. I don't want to come off as an elitist or hypocrite so I guess I'll just say we, at this point in life, think a bit different. One of the most angry happening , for me, was to travel out to a favorite spot that i found in my younger days, out N. of Randolph (10-15 years ago) to collect a few White Tails with my Golden, and find the entire area decimated with dead carcasses, leaving em to lie and rot, absolutely nothing left. I haven't been back since. For me, that was a total waste of game for only the "thrill of the moment". Maybe it had some local benefits that I just don't realize. :?: Yeah, your post kind of bothered me, but ya know, who am I to judge the local area thinking. I just want to go out and find a few for dinner. Yep, I like to eat em. :shock: Hope I'm not being an ****! Just an old man's thoughts.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Growing up in Cache Valley, we called the whitetailed jacks "mountain hares"........and nobody ever told us not to eat them.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

As I understand, they are in the hare family and are great eating, may be wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Leaky said:


> TAK.
> 
> First off, no, I haven't gone yet. I've gotten reports of about 8" of snow with hard crust and I'm afraid that traveling all the way from Ogden only to wear out these older than dirt legs ain't smart, so I decided to wait awhile for things to skinny up a bit. :wink:
> I've been struggling with a response to your post. I don't want to come off as an elitist or hypocrite so I guess I'll just say we, at this point in life, think a bit different. One of the most angry happening , for me, was to travel out to a favorite spot that i found in my younger days, out N. of Randolph (10-15 years ago) to collect a few White Tails with my Golden, and find the entire area decimated with dead carcasses, leaving em to lie and rot, absolutely nothing left. I haven't been back since. For me, that was a total waste of game for only the "thrill of the moment". Maybe it had some local benefits that I just don't realize. :?: Yeah, your post kind of bothered me, but ya know, who am I to judge the local area thinking. I just want to go out and find a few for dinner. Yep, I like to eat em. :shock: Hope I'm not being an ****! Just an old man's thoughts.


I can take it..... But let me say we was kids???? And even better we was not sucking on a crack pipe or burning the hippy weed... We was out killin chit.... My opinion.... better...
But like I said that was back in the day, not a practice of mine today and I also can relate to not shooting something you don't eat.... OK Yotes and such are still a target. 
I, in no way ment it to offend you, and sorry if I did.
But I would rather see young men out doing something like this Sober, than what they are doing these days...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

TAK.
Hey Bud, no offense taken and i hope I didn't offend you. Just expressing my thoughts. I've certainly done my share of "stuff" in my younger days.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Leaky said:


> TAK.
> Hey Bud, no offense taken and i hope I didn't offend you. Just expressing my thoughts. I've certainly done my share of "stuff" in my younger days.


Offend me????? They should make a reality show on "How to Offend TAK!!!"


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That video was an absolute buttload of jackrabbits... :shock: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I could have had a heyday on some bunny's and ring necks at the same time.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow thats impressive. That is what I saw out at Desert Lakes the other day. I swore it was a Snowshoe but it couldn't have been to low for a snowshoe. But it was whiter than a normal black tail jack. I didn't get a great look but I'm sure that is what it was.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the difference between killing Yotes, jackrabbits, or starlings? In theory all of these are options for eating, some people just want to shoot for fun and some for food. As long as it is legal I have a hard time trying to find blame with either type of reasoning.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Is this one?[attachment=0:3gjf0ux3]whiterabbit!.jpg[/attachment:3gjf0ux3]


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

JustinRobins said:


> Is this one?


Yep.


----------

